# My truck with new 16' Backblade



## firstclasslawn (Sep 5, 2005)

Here it is boys!


----------



## firstclasslawn (Sep 5, 2005)

dasfadsfasdfsadfasdfasd


----------



## firstclasslawn (Sep 5, 2005)

erewfasdfasdfsa


----------



## firstclasslawn (Sep 5, 2005)

wearqewasefsadfadsfasdfasd


----------



## dan3435 (Feb 26, 2006)

*NIce setup*

What size wheels and tires do you have on there?


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

you get going fast enough and you might fly


looks great


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

That is 1 sweet lookin rig. Except that pinheads sticker on the back window.

Those back blades crack me up.

lol

right on.


----------



## firstclasslawn (Sep 5, 2005)

dan3435 said:


> What size wheels and tires do you have on there?


285/60/18

18" american racing wheels


----------



## jcesar (Sep 14, 2006)

NIce setup. Hope you make some $$$ with it!!!


----------



## slongfellowii (Dec 29, 2004)

what did it end up costing? I live about half a mile from eb's


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

I hear they are well over 10 grand


----------



## firstclasslawn (Sep 5, 2005)

ONLY THE BACKBLADE (already had the front one) was $6669 + tax


----------



## willofalltrades (May 31, 2006)

Im new to the plow world. What do you use that for?


----------



## kuryssnow5 (Oct 20, 2006)

WOW!!! very nice rig, so do you have another truck for salting or do you just push and pull the snow?


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

overkill no ? imo


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Nice looking rig, Jon. 

The back blade is used for pulling snow away from doors, docks, etc wherever it can be used.

LLM, that 'pinhead' has done more for Michigan's economy than Granholm could ever hope to do or will do. At least he has run a successful company as opposed to an amusement park ride operator.


----------



## F350 Snowman (Aug 21, 2006)

Nice looking truck!

Hope you have a good season!payup


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

Holy [email protected]*$ That is sweet. One swipe and done I love it. Who makes that? Love the promo for DEVO. Everybody needs to vote. VOTE that ***** out.


----------



## snoking (Jul 4, 2002)

youll like it. i have a couple and wouldnt change them out for anything.....mine are done by Mast but i like the design you have also.....better than sliding ones....ill take a few pics when i get them put on


congrats


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Thats pretty cool lookin!


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

I've never seen that before, pretty sweet looking!


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Nice looking rig, Jon.
> 
> The back blade is used for pulling snow away from doors, docks, etc wherever it can be used.
> 
> LLM, that 'pinhead' has done more for Michigan's economy than Granholm could ever hope to do or will do. At least he has run a successful company as opposed to an amusement park ride operator.


I could go on and on and on,but it would be futile since he's going to lose huge anyways.


----------



## OBRYANMAINT (May 20, 2001)

do you have a special location for the back blade ?how much does it weigh?

looks very strong!


----------



## firstclasslawn (Sep 5, 2005)

The Democrats today announced that they are changing their emblem from a donkey to a condom because it more accurately reflects their political stance. For example, A condom allows for inflation, halts production, destroys the next generation, protects a bunch of pricks, and gives you a sense of security while you're actually being screwed.


----------



## firstclasslawn (Sep 5, 2005)

not a clue, but guessing by how much it squats the truck I would say 1000 or so. Mark may know a little bit closer



OBRYANMAINT said:


> do you have a special location for the back blade ?how much does it weigh?
> 
> looks very strong!


----------



## firstclasslawn (Sep 5, 2005)

kuryssnow5 said:


> WOW!!! very nice rig, so do you have another truck for salting or do you just push and pull the snow?


I havent got real big into salting yet becuase I don't have the ability to bulk load, but I do have a small sno ex on my older truck. and over the course of the winter I will throw around 16,000 lbs or so. (thats what i did last year)


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

firstclasslawn said:


> The Democrats today announced that they are changing their emblem from a donkey to a condom because it more accurately reflects their political stance. For example, A condom allows for inflation, halts production, destroys the next generation, protects a bunch of pricks, and gives you a sense of security while you're actually being screwed.


:realmad:

 


RCGM
BRAD


----------



## firstclasslawn (Sep 5, 2005)

firelwn82 said:


> Holy [email protected]*$ That is sweet. One swipe and done I love it. Who makes that? Love the promo for DEVO. Everybody needs to vote. VOTE that ***** out.


Ebling and sons blacksmiths in grand rapids Mi
616- 532- 8400


----------



## Lowes (Dec 25, 2006)

That is a very sweet truck. Even sweeter backdrag. How many loading dock contracts do you have?


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

firstclasslawn;314089 said:


> The Democrats today announced that they are changing their emblem from a donkey to a condom because it more accurately reflects their political stance. For example, A condom allows for inflation, halts production, destroys the next generation, protects a bunch of pricks, and gives you a sense of security while you're actually being screwed.


Thats funny as hell!!!


----------



## ltlm (Jan 14, 2005)

Are you running central hydraulics or electric pump like boss or snowman? Can you take a pic how it mounts to your truck I've been working on modifying my snowman. it has down pressure now float so I'm changing it so it will float.


----------



## BDEMOTT (Oct 10, 2005)

Doesnt seem to me that this is at all cost effective. I cant see it saving me enough time to justify 7 grand . But hey to each there own.


----------



## troy28282 (Sep 26, 2002)

BDEMOTT,
Whats not cost effective about this set up? How about being able to clear a normal driveway in about 30 seconds(give or take) and getting $15+ for doing it. Its not cost effective if you don't have the work to be able to justify one of these blades but I know Jon personally and he has the work be able to use this blade and make a boat load of cash in a short amount of time. I have a set up like this but without wings on the rear plow and I can say that I can do a quicker and better job then someone just using a front plow. This is same analogy as the Blizzard Power plows, being able to move more snow at one time and increasing profits.


----------



## snoking (Jul 4, 2002)

yes i agree, everything goes faster with one of these, just gotta get used to running it....


----------



## firstclasslawn (Sep 5, 2005)

As long as you don't hit things with the wings they are wonderful! Next Week we are supposed to get snow, then one of my good friends is going to video the plow in action and i will post it online for all those on here an other sites that have mocked me, told me how it will never work, and said that the snow is too heavy for my truck....at which point you can lick.....nevermind. Just wait for the video!~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## firstclasslawn (Sep 5, 2005)

ltlm;342286 said:


> Are you running central hydraulics or electric pump like boss or snowman? Can you take a pic how it mounts to your truck I've been working on modifying my snowman. it has down pressure now float so I'm changing it so it will float.


Some have central hydraulics, but mine is all electric. I have two batterys and a 145 amp alternator and i can run it for 15+ hours and still have no problems!


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Lol*



firstclasslawn;314089 said:


> The Democrats today announced that they are changing their emblem from a donkey to a condom because it more accurately reflects their political stance. For example, A condom allows for inflation, halts production, destroys the next generation, protects a bunch of pricks, and gives you a sense of security while you're actually being screwed.


Some good ones on here tonight...LOL


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Man thats one big Plow...Looks nice though.....


ooh and your center cab light is out..


----------



## firstclasslawn (Sep 5, 2005)

02DURAMAX;350622 said:


> Man thats one big Plow...Looks nice though.....
> 
> ooh and your center cab light is out..


DON'T FEAR! I fixed it! wesport


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

firstclasslawn - just curious i see you have the Low Profile Led Mini bar from Able 2 ..... how do you like it ?? i know from the back and front side .. its bright .. but from an odd angle ... its really dim ... i was think about getting one .. its looks great on your white truck ..


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

Tthats cool I cant wait for video.:salute:


----------



## csx5197 (Sep 26, 2006)

Thats a really sharp looking truck. That blade is huge!


----------



## Rondo (Nov 19, 2005)

*Super Nice Rig!!!*

How much ballast do you run to keep those big tires planted? :salute:


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

I never liked to drive on snow I plan on plowing. I know you guys in the middle of the country swear by them, but I still just don't get it. How far can you go before there is too much snow between that plow and the truck? How do you get it out of there? I mean, how how does that plow lift?
Maybe if you had a hundred or so identical wide-open 30 by 200 ft driveways, but it just wouldn't work out here in the country. Most of my driveways are one lane wide with sharp corners and outbuildings in the way. I'm still trying to figure out how I would utilize it in my parking lots. As far as backing in a drive, pulling away from a garage door, you get it down to the end of the driveway you still have to do something with it, right? You are going to need to get off of it, turn around in the road and push it into a heap next to the driveway. The time you save by not backdragging is used piling that snow somewhere else. And 30 seconds seems a little silly. Maybe 30 seconds to get a big pile of snow to the road, but you can't leave it there, right?
Not trying to start a fight here, so don't jump on me. I would just like to learn what it is that you guys like about these rear plows.


----------



## 1sthippy (Dec 19, 2006)

*Flaps down?*

What is this? A new kind of JAKE brake or is it for traffic control. You don't think your gonna pass me do ya! I'll just bet it works the balls Hippy


----------



## firstclasslawn (Sep 5, 2005)

Not done yet. Theres hardly any snow yet, But heres a small video preview!


----------



## firstclasslawn (Sep 5, 2005)

No ballast, differerent tires!wesport



Rondo;357869 said:


> How much ballast do you run to keep those big tires planted? :salute:


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Hey, I didn't realize you could push snow backing up with it. I thought it was just for pulling. I like that, plus 16 feet is pretty doggone cool. Can't you get anymore lights on your truck? You need a full size LED bar mounted lengthwise on top of each bedrail, and another one on the front of the hood, maybe you could hire a professional to shoot fireworks out of the bed of the truck. So people can see you.


----------



## MStine315 (Feb 5, 2005)

firstclasslawn;359383 said:


> Not done yet. Theres hardly any snow yet, But heres a small video preview!


I thought you'd be getting pounded w/lake effect. Too far inland? Sweet video!


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

Just saw the video and I need to know, where do I get one of those and how much?


----------



## g.moore (Oct 10, 2006)

That thing is slick. Only problem for me is my roads are only 14' ditch to ditch so I don't think it would work well up here. 1 pass and they would be done if it'd fit.


----------



## firstclasslawn (Sep 5, 2005)

Ebling and son Blacksmiths. Grand Rapids, MI 616-532-8400

THEY COME IN 10, 12, 14, or 16 FT!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Talk to Jim


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

that is pretty cool.......


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

firstclasslawn;359383 said:


> Not done yet. Theres hardly any snow yet, But heres a small video preview!


Video looks good, let's just change the name of the video to just 16 foot plow, and not 16 foot SwingWing. That plow is NOT a SwingWing. Our Patent will show that. Thanks. Video looks good. Nice job.

Jon


----------



## firstclasslawn (Sep 5, 2005)

I can call my video whatever the hell i want.



Jon Geer;359687 said:


> Video looks good, let's just change the name of the video to just 16 foot plow, and not 16 foot SwingWing. That plow is NOT a SwingWing. Our Patent will show that. Thanks. Video looks good. Nice job.
> 
> Jon


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

That thing is awesome. I might have to make an investment next year!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Jon Geer;359687 said:


> Video looks good, let's just change the name of the video to just 16 foot plow, and not 16 foot SwingWing. That plow is NOT a SwingWing. Our Patent will show that. Thanks. Video looks good. Nice job.
> 
> Jon


You're right as usual Jon G. The Ebling back blade is far superior to the SwingWing.

Jon A, I'd ask the mods to change the title to reflect your better designed and built product.


----------



## firstclasslawn (Sep 5, 2005)

Mark,
Hes talking about the name of the video on google videos. I didn't even make or name the video, My buddy did! I think he's just looking for something to piss and moan about.


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

Mark Oomkes;359755 said:


> You're right as usual Jon G. The Ebling back blade is far superior to the SwingWing.
> 
> Jon A, I'd ask the mods to change the title to reflect your better designed and built product.


As always Mark O. is correct, the Ebling blade is far superior than a SwingWing. Just like the Extenda Plow is as well. They each have their place. I was just stating that Jon's blade was not a TRUE SwingWing thats all. Not a pissing and moaning match. You are the most helpful and observant member to Plowsite Mark. We thank you for that.

Jon


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

Jon Geer;359806 said:


> As always Mark O. is correct, the Ebling blade is far superior than a SwingWing. Just like the Extenda Plow is as well. They each have their place. I was just stating that Jon's blade was not a TRUE SwingWing thats all. Not a pissing and moaning match. You are the most helpful and observant member to Plowsite Mark. We thank you for that.
> 
> Jon


The rest of us who don't know, can we have a link or pictures of the swing wing? and the extenda plow?


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

Here this might help.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=37392&page=3

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=7572&highlight=extendaplow

Jon


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

NEUSWEDE;359809 said:


> The rest of us who don't know, can we have a link or pictures of the swing wing? and the extenda plow?


Extenda plows are no longer in production (I wonder why) and there are 2 versions of the Swing Wing, although obviously only one is patented. What patent number would that be?

The blade firstclass is using is based on a standard 7.5' back blade. Extensions and\or wings can then be added to make it to your desired width as Jon A stated. The wings can extend together or individually also depending on your needs or requirements. They use electric pumps, made by Monarch Hydraulics. The back blade is an extremely strong design, I have never had a minute of down time due to design flaws or poor production. I am not saying they won't break, but used normally and not backed over, they do not break. I have been using this style back blade minus wings--since '96 on multiple trucks, so I do have some time on them. The cylinders are behind the moldboard so they do not catch snow. Steel, rubber or urethane edges are all options.

Ebling & Sons is a blacksmith shop that has been in business for over 100 years. He can build just about anything you need to whatever specs you desire, and even beyond, just beware, everything breaks eventually and you will want something cheap and easy to replace or fix. So you do want a weak spot in anything.

The funny thing is, the true 'SwingWing' and the Ebling style back blade use the same bumper; designed, tested (by me and some others) and built by Ebling.

As for how to use one and whether it would work for you, they are not for everybody, but they will save time in a residential route or commercial route, unless you never have to backdrag one bit.

I've had enough snow in a back blade to lift my tires off the ground and lose traction, but generally you use the front blade in conjunction with the back blade so you don't end up with that much snow between the plow and tires. It lifts straight up, 4 arms of equal length and 1 cylinder, no radius as it lifts.

Back plows are awesome for sharp corners and circles, they will get the area that you are riding over with the tires and is imossible to get with the front plow because it is following the rear tire track.

For driveways, you back in to the door, pull and push the snow to the end of the drive however many times it takes you, pull into the street, line up with the pile using the front blade and push to the edge and you're finished. If you have any number of small drives, the only faster way is with a SS or one of those pull type snowblowers on a tractor. Guaranteed.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

So if I made a video of some folk eating some chicken wings then getting up and doing some swing dancing after eating, then titled the video "Winging and Swinging"; I would violate a "patent" as well?

God, life is so complicated these days.

PS I think Porta-*Jon* has a "patent" as well.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

ThisIsMe;361024 said:


> So if I made a video of some folk eating some chicken wings then getting up and doing some swing dancing after eating, then titled the video "Winging and Swinging"; I would violate a "patent" as well?
> 
> God, life is so complicated these days.
> 
> PS I think Porta-*Jon* has a "patent" as well.


ROTFLMAO

You do realize that you just pissed off the Blizzard Wizzer now right? Probably not as much as I did, but he's still going to be mad.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

Mark Oomkes;361027 said:


> ROTFLMAO
> 
> You do realize that you just pissed off the Blizzard Wizzer now right? Probably not as much as I did, but he's still going to be mad.


Not trying to piss people off.

Just that the local grocery store sent me a flyer. In it they had a good deal on wings, and well .............. there is this cool band coming to town. Just want to be legal and keep my bases covered,,,,"patent" law and all.



PS Hate to confuse even more but was it not a couple of brothers that patented a wing?


----------



## progressivelawn (Oct 16, 2008)

i want jons swing wing lol i want to see more vids


----------

